# Fearing the winter?



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

Winter is basically here in England, and the nights are drawing in. Last time dp hit it was in the winter. The winter is so bleak and depressing it seems to affect my mood and the way i feel. Whatever i do i can't control it. Had a lot of anxiety lately and a fear of going insane again. Anyone else feel like the winter makes dp worse? It makes me depressed and anxious which isn't good at all while dealing with DP. Fuck this shit im tired of it now.


----------



## Soul Seeker (Jun 6, 2011)

You probably have seasonal affective disorder, aka winter depression. You might want to consider getting a specialized lamp for light therapy.


----------



## dpsince2002 (Oct 26, 2008)

I know what you mean. I recently moved to a place further north than where I was, and a lot of people have been telling me how tough the winter is here. I got one of those light therapy lamps, which seems to help some; I'm hoping to start exercising more, too, since I'm near a good place where I can work out for free. In my case, it seems like the feelings of depression during the winter may be a good sign as far as my dp is concerned--I lived in Ireland a few years ago, and the gray weather just seemed like it was another thing projected on the screen of someone else's life story, with nothing going on inside but numb and my endlessly racing mind. I don't like being in a funk, definitely, but it beats feeling nothing at all.


----------



## Relaxation (Aug 23, 2010)

i think im gona try one of these light lamps as i feel totally the same i love summer!


----------



## austinsaliby (Sep 7, 2011)

Shit, seems like when someone mentioned one of their symptoms, everybody is like 'OMG WELL IT COULD BE THIS, OR MAYBE THAT'. No, bottom line is, we have DP/DR. It causes alot of other weird shit.


----------

